# Wilson's Pulmonary Cherry Balsam...



## NORG (Jan 3, 2006)

Anybody have any info on this one? It's BIM and reads "Wilsons/Pulmonary/Cherry Balsam/J.W. Brayley/Proprietor." Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 4, 2006)

don't you just love the bottles with a lot of clean, crisp embossing. thats a nice one.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 4, 2006)

hmmm, I had that listed as a cylinder. Looks like 10 or 12 panels actually?


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi *Norg * -
_A Bit About Balsams _ by Betty Blasi lists one very close to yours as #500 and like this:

 500. Wilson's Pulmonary Cherry Balsam
 Wilson's / Pulmonary / Cherry / Balsam J. W. Brayley / Proprietor (on five consecutive panels)

 Height: 4-1/2"
 Shape: 12 Sided
 Color: Aqua
 Lip: Square band 
 Base: Flat

 This was advertised in the 1880's and seems to have been fairly common. (<--- This was the book's words NORG)


----------



## NORG (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the comments and info bubbas dad, Guntherhess and Flaschenjager. 

 Flaschenjager - Is this bottle in A Bit About Balsams? I think I have posted it before but here it goes. It has a circular embossing with "Pyny Balsam for coughs and colds/Davis and Lawrence Co. Ltd Montreal." I have never been able to find anything on this bottle and any info would be greatly appreciated.

 Rob


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey *Norg* - 
 Yes it is.

 378. PYNY BALSAM 
 Pyny Balsam / For Coughs and Colds / Davis and Lawrence Co. Ltd. / The D & L 
 (all on face in a round, embossed seal at shoulder)

 Height: 4-7/8"
 Shape: Flat Oval
 Color: Aqua
 Lip: Prescription
 Base: Flat
 Variant: Same, but clear

 This was being advertised in the 1880's, but the Davis and Lawrence bottles which use the style, "Lim." or "Ltd." are later than those which use "Co.". The company also put out Allen's Cough Balsam.   (<--- The books words again)


----------



## NORG (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info Flaschenjager.

 Rob


----------

